# Can't believe Target supports Dailypay CEO



## BigSKyTarget (Mar 4, 2021)

I wanted to bubble this up.  Dailypay seems super shady already - but check out these articles on their CEO.   How can they be pushing this on us - crazy! 



			Redirect Notice
		










						Ex-Goldman Sachs banker found not guilty in Hamptons rape case
					

Jason Lee walks.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 4, 2021)

I don’t use dailypay. The article is from 2015.


----------



## BigSKyTarget (Mar 4, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I don’t use dailypay. The article is from 2015.


Umm....the year it happened shouldn't matter.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 4, 2021)

I wouldn't use daily pay just bc I dont trust someone else with my paycheck and I dont trust them not to take fees even if they say they won't. also just seems like a hassle to set up.

but yeah this does seem even more sketchy now


----------



## Poofresh (Mar 10, 2021)

It was a cool gimmick until I learned they hijack your paystub. And then fees.  If u really want ur pay fast, get target credit union, to get it on Wednesdays every pay week


----------



## Statefarmclothes (May 7, 2021)

Yeah I use daily pay and I regret it with a passion I had an unexpected expense so I downloaded it... now I can’t stop using it I don’t have the self control to not take money out for Unnecessary reasons because I know I can take it out with a click of a button but then when I get paid it’s literally nothing after my 401k, health insurance, etc...... I wish I would of saw this post first I’m only writing this to warn other team members DONT USE IT!


----------



## Targetking (Aug 15, 2021)

Daily pay has no fees.


----------



## Luck (Aug 15, 2021)

BigSKyTarget said:


> I wanted to bubble this up.  Dailypay seems super shady already - but check out these articles on their CEO.   How can they be pushing this on us - crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of those links say he was found not guilty. Stop enabling mob justice. He was legally found innocent, end of story. Justice system cannot work if you dont respect the results. 
Unless you are actively involved in trying to prove he was in fact guilty and get the verdict overturned, then stop allowing false accusations affect a person's life. 
I could litteraly legally sue you for raping me right now, takenit all the way to court. Now imagine if despite being clearly innocent everyone still assumed you were guilty for the rest if your life.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 15, 2021)

Targetking said:


> Daily pay has no fees.



According to the Daily Pay website you pay a fee every time you transfer funds to your bank account, debit card, or payroll card 
So yeah, there are fucking fees.


----------



## Targetking (Aug 15, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> According to the Daily Pay website you pay a fee every time you transfer funds to your bank account, debit card, or payroll card
> So yeah, there are fucking fees.


The only fee is if you want it that day. $2.99. So I was wrong yet right too.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 15, 2021)

"There is no cost to you, or to your company, when you sign up for DailyPay. You pay a small fee every time you make a transfer of your earned income to your bank account, debit card or payroll card."
This is directly from the DailyPay FAQs.

This is from a page on financial planning.

"Daily pay services can be relatively inexpensive if used occasionally. (By this we mean maybe a few or several times per year at most). 
For example, DailyPay currently charges employees $2.99 for each on-demand advance and $2.25 for regular automatic transfers that are set up ahead of time. 
That's comparable to a standard "out of network" ATM fee, and generally lower than a credit card cash advance fee. 
The trick is not using daily pay advances so often that they end up costing as much (or more) than payday loan interest would. 
Getting paid daily from one of these services can be good options for people with bad credit or even immigrants as well that are “unbanked”."

So yeah, there are fucking fees, that's how they pay their bills.
On the backs of the people who can least afford it.
They aren't doing this to be kind.


----------



## brentwood223 (Aug 23, 2021)

Why did we let this product built by someone with such a lack of morals into Target?  He is still an adulter and absolutely GROSS.  Get Dailypay out of here.


----------



## grocerGerry (Sep 10, 2021)

Im furious!  They messed up I have all these deductions against my paystub and now I can't get a loan because the bank is saying I dont actually earn what I said I earn!!!!!!


----------

